# Gaggia baby twin problem with steam wand help!!



## Andyse8 (Feb 25, 2013)

This morning I was frothing my coffee and the whole steam wand detached itself right in the middle of steaming, I now have no idea how to reattach, I have tried just reinserting but is loose and keeps falling off, how do I reattach? Can anyone help please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Pull the S/wand off, then pull the long nozzle off it is only held by the "O" ring. Hold the tapered piece in one hand and grip the other rounded end and unscrew the two parts.Inside you will find an "O" ring. Slide the rounded nut onto the metal steam tube followed by the "O" ring followed by the tapered piece.Push them up the steam tube about 25 mm (1") and screw them firmly back together. Push on steam nozzle job complete.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if no luck put a drip of super glue on the three prongs and fit it in


----------

